# Is there a martial art that mixes this?



## DoubleZ711 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey all. I was wondering if there was a martial art in existence which is a mixture of using striking for offense, and throws for defense. I guess you could say it would be something like a combination of karate/muay thai and judo/aikido. I don't really know much, but I believe karate uses mostly blocks for defense, and judo uses mostly throws and locks for offense, so just one of these doesn't satisfy everything that I am looking for. Anyways, just curious as to what is out there. I plan on joining the military after I graduate from college, and I really don't like the martial arts system they teach there, so I would rather learn something else on my own now while I still have my freedom.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 26, 2009)

DoubleZ711 said:


> Hey all. I was wondering if there was a martial art in existence which is a mixture of using striking for offense, and throws for defense. I guess you could say it would be something like a combination of karate/muay thai and judo/aikido. I don't really know much, but I believe karate uses mostly blocks for defense, and judo uses mostly throws and locks for offense, so just one of these doesn't satisfy everything that I am looking for. Anyways, just curious as to what is out there. I plan on joining the military after I graduate from college, and I really don't like the martial arts system they teach there, so I would rather learn something else on my own now while I still have my freedom.


 
To be fair, I'm not all together certain I understand what you're after, so I don't know if what I say will answer it...
but I'll try:

IF you study striking at all, then you'll learn how to use these tools, period: both offensively and defensively.

The same can be said for throws, AKA: Grappling. If you know how to do any throw, then (generally) you can apply it in various contexts, like offense and defense. 

IF you ask me, you seem to be seeking a comprehensive martial art; one that includes striking and grappling with a strong emphasis in practicality. There's lots of great martial arts out there that would fill this need...and many more that would claim to...but fall short. INVESTIGATE each art and each instructor first hand all that you can. My advice would be to avoid schools / styles that emphasize 'sport' applications...but that's my opinion, and those vary. Others would probably say otherwise. 

If there's anything more I can do to assist you, please don't hesitate to PM or E-mail me.

Good Hunting!!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 26, 2009)

DoubleZ711 said:


> I plan on joining the military after I graduate from college, and I really don't like the martial arts system they teach there, so I would rather learn something else on my own now while I still have my freedom.



I cannot answer your question, but I note with some sadness your belief in how our military system functions.  Presumably you will become a commissioned officer; a leader of men.  A better understanding and attitude about the military could serve you in good stead.

As a member of the US military, you will be afforded numerous opportunities to learn, grow, train, and otherwise keep yourself entertained as you wish.  Unless deployed into a combat zone, one has access to all of the training and educational facilities that civilians have.  Moreover, as an active-duty member of the armed forces, much of it may be available free, at a serious discount, or even paid for by the military in some cases.  Excellent martial arts training is available near service towns perhaps much more than it is anywhere else in the USA, and if you get the opportunity to serve overseas, you can experience even more.  Not much beats learning Okinawan Karate in Okinawa, for example.

Being a member of a warrior culture has its advantages; you'll be surrounded by opportunities to learn and grow.  Taking advantage of them will be up to you.  In this sense, I speak with the experience of one who did NOT, to my regret.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 26, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> As a member of the US military, you will be afforded numerous opportunities to learn, grow, train, and otherwise keep yourself entertained as you wish.
> ......much of it may be available free, at a serious discount, or even paid for by the military in some cases. Excellent martial arts training is available near service towns perhaps much more than it is anywhere else in the USA, and if you get the opportunity to serve overseas, you can experience even more. Not much beats learning Okinawan Karate in Okinawa, for example.
> 
> Being a member of a warrior culture has its advantages; you'll be surrounded by opportunities to learn and grow. Taking advantage of them will be up to you. In this sense, I speak with the experience of one who did NOT, to my regret.


 
Mr. Mattocks has some excellent points!

NOTHING wrong with getting a head start on doing martial arts training well BEFORE enlisting in the military, but please don't think that being IN the military will stop you from studying the martial arts to your heart's content. Some of my fellow dojo-mates of yester-year and many of my own students through the days have been active military. In fact, I'd look at it as the opposite: try this on for size:
You get either 100% free training, almost always have free access to decent gyms (on base or otherwise), are surrounded by guys who....like yourself...are warriors and won't shrink from some good hard training (and many who'll actually SEEK it)... you'll get paid, housing and most food paid for....and Freetime to do with (ethically/morally/legally) as you will...
Most military bases are in decent sized towns or Near one that is... etc. 

So... go ahead and get into your training, by ALL means. But don't think that your hope of a military career will cut it short! IF approached right, it will facilitate it and accelerate it!!

God's Speed!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Omar B (Dec 26, 2009)

Sounds like Hapkido to me or one of it's offshoots, Hwarangdo, Kuksoolwon.  Gonkwon Yusul also mixes striking and grappling.

As for Japanese stuff, there's Kudo, Daido Juku and a bunch more but I'm not remembering now.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 26, 2009)

Some that I'd highly recommend looking into:


Kajukenbo  (http://www.kajukenbo.org/)
Kenpo 5.0  (http://www.jeffspeakman.com/index.php)
Pekiti Tersia (The FMA are known for their weapons work, but this one Really has it all, so do some of the others)  (http://www.pekiti.com/)
Krav Maga (http://www.kravmaga.com/)
Kosho Ryu Kempo   (http://www.kosho-ryu.com/)
Hapkido (Not ALL Hapkido is the same! Check them out, some are much better than others) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hapkido)
Jujutsu (There's several systems of Jujutsu that emphasize striking and grappling, not JUST the sport aspects of it. It was originally about combat)  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jujutsu)
Kung-Fu San Soo  (http://www.kungfusansoo.com/Welcome.html)
Jeet Kune Do  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeet_Kune_Do)
Silat (This style has a LOT to offer and is outright devastating) (http://www.silatsuffian.com/)
Hwarang Do  (http://www.hwarangdo.com/)
Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu (often known simply as "ninjutsu") (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bujinkan)
Daito Ryu Aikijutsu  (http://www.daito-ryu.org/index_eng.html)
There's a TON of other GREAT martial arts, but these are the ones that popped into my mind when you're talking about wanting a martial art that's both realistic and comprehensive.

Hope this helps
Your Brother
John


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would suggest Krav Maga. Since it seems that you are looking for a practical mix of skills. There is a greater emphasis on standup and clinch work. It has bits and peaces of ground skills but mostly on the defensive side to get back up and fight on oyour feet.

I haven't done much research on the military systems I know they vary slightly by branch. What branch are you going into? What don't you like about the system offered there? I would think it would be designed to be practical.


----------



## Ironcrane (Dec 26, 2009)

Both Sanda, and Enshin Karate have striking, and throwing.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 27, 2009)

DoubleZ711 said:


> Hey all. I was wondering if there was a martial art in existence which is a mixture of using striking for offense, and throws for defense. I guess you could say it would be something like a combination of karate/muay thai and judo/aikido. I don't really know much, but I believe karate uses mostly blocks for defense, and judo uses mostly throws and locks for offense, so just one of these doesn't satisfy everything that I am looking for. Anyways, just curious as to what is out there. I plan on joining the military after I graduate from college, and I really don't like the martial arts system they teach there, so I would rather learn something else on my own now while I still have my freedom.



Why pick one.........explore many, apply what is useful.  If practical arts are what you are interested in, check any number of ones already mentioned.

JKD......JKD Concepts as taught by Dan Inosanto is a great place too look.....it begins with great teaching in practical striking techniques, and then incorporates everything from Machado Brazilian Jui-Jitsu, to Wrestling, to Silat, to the FMA's, and a whole host of other contributing arts.

Krav Maga was mentioned.......excellent place to learn practical techniques.

Find schools that teach piecemeal what you want to learn.......for example Muay Thai in one school, go to a boxing gym, take Judo, BJJ, FMA's.

Mix and match as needed........as you experience more and varied arts and teachers, you'll begin to develop a broad sense of how they all fit together, especially how they fit together for your purposes, based on your own strengths and weaknesses, physical advantages and limitations.

As Bill Mattocks pointed out, when you join the military, you'll find that military bases are surrounded by martial training options.  Bases are meccas for martial arts instruction in your spare time.  A vast number of opportunities to train in various system will be available to you in your travels here and abroad.

You'll also find that in this day and age, MANY martial arts systems target military personnel for training, and often hold classes specifically for military and law enforcement instruction.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 28, 2009)

First off it doesn't sound like you have done a lot of research only surface research.  Our military doesn't really have one certain martial arts system they use.  MCMAP (Marine Corp Martial Arts Program) is the closest but its even a blend of things.

Now as far as karate only uses blocking for defense thats not true at all.  Sport karate might be the only karate that does.  Traditional Okinawan karate (Shorin Ryu, Goju Ryu, Isshin Ryu, Uechi Ryu) all use grabbing, locking, throwing, striking, kicking and blocking in their systems.  As well as pressure point techniques.  Research much deeper and you will find a lot more.


----------

